# Girls Bike Days - Fahrtechnikkurs am Osterwochenende in Plessa



## raceface.dd (22. März 2010)

Hey Ladies





​
*Trek Gravity Girl Steffi Marth lädt zum Fahrtechniktraining  auf der  BMX-Bahn Plessa ein.*
4X, BMX und Freeride  Fahrerin Steffi Marth, die verschiedene  Fahrtechnikkurse in Deutschland  und Österreich u. a. mit den Gravity  Girls anbietet, gibt interessierten  Mädels die Möglichkeit, sich vor  Saisonbeginn bike-fit zu machen.  Gemeinsam mit dem RSV Plessa 95 e.V.  bietet sie am Osterwochenende auf  der *BMX-Bahn Plessa an der  sächsisch-brandenburgischen Landesgrenze* einen Grundtechnikkurs  für Frauen und Mädchen an.

Der  Kurs richtet sich an alle Altersgruppen und Könnerstufen und ist   besonders für Anfängerrinnen geeignet. Mitmachen können alle, die ein   eigenes MTB oder BMX besitzen. Zur Not und nach vorheriger Anfrage ist   es auch möglich, sich ein Bike vom RSV Plessa auszuleihen.

Es  geht dabei nicht um waghalsige Stunts oder eine Einführung ins   Downhillfahren, vielmehr werden Basics wie Kurventechnik, Bremsen,   Wheelie und Bunny-Hop auf flachem Gelände geübt und später auf der   BMX-Bahn angewendet. Ideal also für alle die Lust haben, sich auf zwei   Rädern wohl zu fühlen. Spaß und positive Erlebnisse stehen hier ganz   klar im Vordergrund!

Im Paket für 30  sind enthalten:  zwei Tage Fahrtechnik-Coaching, ein  Lagerfeuer am Karfreitag mit Punch  und eine Abschlussbesprechung am  Samstagabend, das exklusive "Girls Bike  Days Shirt" und die Benutzung  der Sanitäranlagen (auch für Camper).

Die  Anmeldung erfolgt schriftlich, weitere Infos findet Ihr auf www.rsvplessa.de.

Also  Jungs und Mädels, erzählt gleich Euren Freundinnen davon, oder  auch  Kumpels, die ihre Mädels aufs Bike bringen wollen!




​


----------



## mangolassi (22. März 2010)

30â¬ fÃ¼r 2 Tage? 800 km nÃ¤her und ich wÃ¤r dabei;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

